# حركة الارض حول الشمس



## م المصري (15 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
*حركة الأرض حول الشمس*

*في الوقت الذي تدور فيه الأرض حول نفسها تنتقل و تتحرك حول الشمس. و تتم دورتها في 365 يوما و 5 ساعات و 48 دقيقة و 51 ثانية أي تقريبا في حوالي 365 يوما و ربع . و هو ما اصطلح على تسميته بـ : **"السنة"**.*
*و اتجاه دوران الأرض حول الشمس هو مثل سائر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية من الغرب إلى الشرق ، إلا أننا لا ندرك هذه الحركة بحقيقتها و لكن بظاهرها العكسي ،فيخيل لنا أن الشمس هي التي تدور في اتجاه معاكس. و يسمى المسار الذي تسلكه الأرض في انتقالها حول الشمس فلك الأرض أو مدار الأرض . و هذا المدار ليس على شكل دائرة بمعنى الكلمة و إنما على شكل بيضاوي أي اهليليجي ELLIPSE . *
*و لا تدور الأرض على مدارها الإهليليجي بشكل عمودي أي بتعامد محورها القطبي على مستوى هذا المدار و إنما بشكل مائل بحيث ينحرف محور القطبين عن وضعه العمودي بمقدار 23° و **27َ و ينحرف عن مستوى مدار الأرض بمقدار 66° و 32َ و45ً *
*الشكل رقم (4) مدار الأرض حول الشمس*







*و يحافظ محور الأرض على ثبات ميله و اتجاهه أثناء دوران الأرض حول الشمس فيتجه أحد قطبي الأرض نحو الشمس بينما يتجه الآخر بعيدا عنها **(أنظر الشكل رقم 4 أو 7 ). و عندما يكون القطب الشمالي متجها نحو الشمس يتعرض الجزء الأكبر من نصف الكرة الشمالي لضوء الشمس فيطول النهار و يقصر الليل و يحدث هذا في فصل الصيف** .*
*أما في نصف الكرة الجنوبي حيث يتجه القطب الجنوبي بعيدا عن الشمس فيطول الليل و يقصر النهار و يحدث عكس ذلك في الشتاء. *
*تتابع الليل و النهار و تباين طولهما** : *
*أن تتابع الليل و النهار هو النتيجة المباشرة لكروية الأرض و لدورانها حول محورها أمام الشمس مرة واحدة كل يوم** .*
*و لكن لو فرضنا أن محور الأرض غير مائل على مستوى مدارها، بل عمودي عليه لكان طول الليل و طول النهار متساويين باستمرار على مدار السنة لأن أشعة الشمس ستصل عمودية على الأرض في مختلف مراحل تحركها على المدار . لذلك فإن ميل محور الأرض على مستوى مدارها هو المسؤول عن التباين الذي تعرفه في طول الليل و النهار في كل العروض ماعدا منطقة خط الاستواء الذي يتساوى فيه طولهما طوال السنة. فباستثناء هذه المنطقة نجد أن طول نهار الصيف يزيد دائما عن طول ليله بينما يزيد طول ليل الشتاء عن طول نهاره في كل العالم.*
*و يتزايد الفرق بينهما تدريجيا خلال الصيف كلما اقتربنا من يوم الانقلاب الصيفي و خلال الشتاء كلما اقتربنا من يوم الانقلاب الشتوي . ولذلك فإن أطول نهار و أقصر ليل في السنة يكونان في يوم 21 جوان في نصف الكرة الشمالي و هو تاريخ الانقلاب الصيفي ، بينما يكون أقصر نهار و أطول ليل في نفس نصف الكرة الشمالي في يوم 21 ديسمبر و هو تاريخ الانقلاب الشتوي** .*
*و يتزايد الفرق بين الليل و النهار تدريجيا كلما بعدنا عن خط الاستواء نحو القطبين . ففي يوم الانقلاب الصيفي مثلا يكون طول النهار عند خط الاستواء 12 ساعة ثم يزيد إلى 15 ساعة عند خط عرض 40° شمالا و 20 ساعة عند خط عرض 63° ، و 24 ساعة عند الدائرة القطبية ، أي يكون هذا اليوم عندها كله نهار . ثم يتزايد عدد الأيام التي تكون كلها نهارا حتى تصل إلى شهر كامل عند خط عرض 67° و أربعة أشهرعند خط عرض 68° ثم ستة أشهر عند القطب الشمالي نفسه ، و في هذا الوقت يكون القطب الشمالي في أقرب وضع له إلى الشمس و يدور هو والمنطقة المحيطة به باستمرار في ضوء الشمس ، بينما يكون القطب الجنوبي في أبعد وضع له عنها فيدور هو و المنطقة المحيطة به باستمرار في المنطقة التي لا تصلها أشعة الشمس طوال الستة أشهر ، و يحدث عكس ذلك تماما في فصل الشتاء**. *
*و مما سبق تتضح لنا الحقائق التالية** : *
*- **أن الليل و النهار يتساويان في طولهما عند خط الاستواء طول السنة**. *
*- **و هما يتساويان أيضا على جميع جهات الأرض عندما تتعامد الشمس على خط الاستواء**. *
*- **أن الاختلاف بين طوليهما قليل فيما بين المدارين*
*- **يعظم الاختلاف بين طوليهما كلما ذهبنا شمالا أو جنوبا بعيدا عن المدارين*
*- **يتراوح أقصى طول الليل أو النهار في الأقاليم القطبية بين 24 ساعة عند الدائرتين القطبيتين و ستة أشهر عند القطبين . *
*الفصول الأربعة** : *
*حينما ننظر **للشكل رقم (4) الذي يبين أوضاع الأرض في مدارها حول الشمس في وقتي الاعتدالين و وقتي الانقلابين نلاحظ ما يأتي : *
** **في يوم 21 مارس تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية على خط الاستواء فيتعادل ميل أشعتها على نصفي الكرة ، فيتساوى عليهما الليل و النهار ، كما تتعادل فيهما الحرارة . و حينئذ يبدأ الربيع في نصف الكرة الشمالي ، والخريف في نصفها الجنوبي . *
**** في يوم 23 سبتمبر تسقط أشعة الشمس مرة أخرى عمودية على خط الاستواء ، فيتعادل ميل أشعتها على نصفي الكرة ، و يتساوى عليهما الليل و النهار ، كما تتعادل فيهما الحرارة .، وحينئذ يبدأ الخريف في نصف الكرة الشمالي ، والربيع في نصفها الجنوبي . هذا و يعرف الربيع بفصل الانتقال من الصيف إلى الشتاء.*
**** في يوم 21 جوان تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية على مدار السرطان ، الواقع على دائرة عرض 23° و 27َ شمال خط الاستواء و من ثمة تكون أشعة الشمس شديدة الميل على نصف الكرة الشمالي و ضعيفة الميل إلى نصفها الجنوبي ، فيطول النهار و ترتفع الحرارة في النصف الشمالي ، و يقصر النهار و تنخفض الحرارة في نصفها الجنوبي ، وتبعا لذلك يحل الصيف في نصف الكرة الشمالي ، و الشتاء في نصفها الجنوبي . *
**** في يوم 21 ديسمبر تسقط أشعة الشمس عمودية على مدار الجدي الواقع على دائرة عرض 23° و 27َ جنوب خط الاستواء ، ومن ثمة تسقط أشعتها بميل ضعيف على نصف الكرة الشمالي و بميل شديد على نصفها الجنوبي فيقصر النهار و تنخفض الحرارة في النصف الشمالي ، ويطول الليل و ترتفع الحرارة في النصف الجنوبي ، و بذلك يحل الشتاء في نصف الكرة الشمالي ، و الصيف في نصفها الجنوبي** .*
*هذا و يبدأ الربيع من 21 مارس إلى 21 جوان ، والصيف من 21 جوان حتى 23 سبتمبر ، و الخريف من 23 سبتمبر حتى 21 مارس.*
*حزام تعامد أشعة الشمس **نظرا لميل محور الأرض و عدم تعامده على مستوى مداره من جهة ، و دوران الأرض حول نفسها و حول الشمس من جهة أخرى ، فإن الأماكن التي تتعامد عليها أشعة الشمس لا تبقى ثابتة . و يكون هذا التعامد تدريجيا و منتظما خلال العام ، فينتقل من الجنوب إلى الشمال و من الشمال إلى الجنوب في منطقة أو حزام حده الشمالي هو مدار السرطان، و حده الجنوبي مدار الجدي ، و يقسم خط الاستواء هذا الحزام إلى قسمين متساويين. و من المعروف أن تعامد أشعة الشمس لا يمكن أن يحدث في أي مكان من سطح الأرض خارج هذا الحزام و يحدث تعامد أشعة الشمس على مدار السرطان و مدار الجدي مرة واحدة في السنة في حين يحدث مرتين في المنطقة المحصورة بينهما. *
*الشكل رقم ( 5 ) حزام تعامد أشعة الشمس*






*الشكل رقم ( 5 ) حزام تعامد أشعة الشمس : **الأماكن التي تكون فيها الشمس عمودية مرة واحدة ا *
*( **عند المدارين) أو مرتين ( في ما بين المدارين) خلال السنة*

*المناطق الإقليمية **إن كروية الأرض و ميل محور القطبين على مدارها حول الشمس يحددان نظريا المناطق الإقليمية الكبرى. فبين خطي عرض 23° و 27َ شمالا و جنوبا تمتد منطقة تدعى المنطقة المدارية يقل فيها اختلاف مدة الليل و النهار كما يقل فيها اختلاف حرارة الجو. *
*و في شمال هذه المنطقة المدارية و جنوبها توجد المنطقتان المعتدلتان، و يكون اختلاف الليل و النهار فيهما كبيرا و لذلك تخضع حرارة الجو لتغيرات كبيرة جدا على مر السنة**.*
*و تمتد هاتان المنطقتان المعتدلتان إلى غاية الدائرتين القطبيتين الشمالية من جهة و الجنوبية من جهة أخرى و في هاتين المنطقتين يمكن أن يصل الفرق بين طول النهار و الليل 24 ساعة و يتزايد عدد الأيام التي يصل فيها الفرق إلى هذا الحد تدريجيا كلما اتجهنا نحو القطبين الشمالي و الجنوبي أين تصل فيهما مدة النهار ستة أشهر و مدة الظلام ستة أشهر أخرى. *
*مدار الأرض و أثره على اختلاف مدة الفصول*
*بما أن مدار الأرض حول الشمس أقرب إلى الشكل البيضاوي منه إلى الشكل الدائري، فله مركزان أو **(بؤرتان أو محرقان( شأنه في ذلك شأن أي شكل بيضاوي ( إهليلجي ) و لذلك فإن الشمس قد توجد في أحد المركزين في بعض الأوقات ثم تنتقل إلى المركز الآخر في أوقات أخرى ( هذه الأوقات تعد بمئات الآلاف من السنين) على حسب ما يفرضه دوران الأرض نفسها و ما يكتنف هذا الدوران من تغير. *
*و نتيجة لذلك فإن الأرض قد تكون أقرب إلى الشمس مرة و بعيدة عنها مرة أخرى في كل سنة على حسب موقعها بالنسبة للمركز الذي تتواجد فيه الشمس** . *
*الشكل رقم (6) نقطتا الحضيض و الأوج*






*و من المعروف أن الشمس في الوقت الحاضر تكون في وقت الانقلاب الشتوي أي 21 ديسمبر واقعة في المركز الأقرب إلى الأرض ، و يبلغ البعد بينهما أدناه ليس في 21 ديسمبر بالضبط و إنما في أول جانفي حيث يبلغ 4, 146 مليون كيلومتر و يقال أن الشمس موجودة وقتئذ في نقطة الرأس أو الحضيض** PERIHELION بينما يحدث العكس في وقت الانقلاب الصيفي ، 21 جوان ، حيث تكون الشمس في المركز الأبعد عن الأرض، و يبلغ البعد بينهما أقصاه في أول جويليا حيث يبلغ 2, 151 مليون كيلومتر و يقال أن الشمس عندئذ موجودة في نقطة *

*الذنب أو الأوج و على الرغم من أن الأرض تكون في*
*(APHELION) *

*فصل الشتاء أقرب إلىالشمس بحوالي 408 مليون كيلومتر مما تكون عليه في فصل الصيف و أن الأشعة الشمسية التي تصل إلى أعلى جو الأرض في هذا الفصل أكبر من التي تصل إليه في الصيف بحوالي 7 % فان هناك عوامل مختلفة أخرى تؤدي إلى إلغاء تأثير هذه الزيادة بل و إلى برودة الشتاء ، و من أهمها شدة ميل أشعة الشمس في هذا الفصل مع قصر النهار ، و خصوصا كلما اتجهنا نحو القطبين، و كثرة ما يرتد إلى الفضاء من أشعة الشمس بواسطة السحب و غيرها من المواد العالقة دون أن يستفيد به جو الأرض**. *
*و مما سبق يتضح أن الخط الذي يصل بين الانقلابين **(21 جوان و 21 ديسمبر) لا ينطبق على الخط الذي يصل نقطتي الأوج و الحضيض بل يتقاطعان تحت زاوية تساوي 11° تقريبا و من أوضاع نقطتي الانقلابين و نقطتي الاعتدالين تننتج أمور هامة و هي: *
*1 **ـ أن الفصول تختلف في طولها (الشكل رقم 7)*








*فالربيع يساوي 92 يوما و 20 ساعة**.*
*و الصيف يساوي 93 يوما و15 ساعة**.*
*و الخريف يساوي 89 يوما و 19 ساعة*
*و الشتاء يساوي 89 يوما. *
*و يلاحظ من تعاكس الفصول في نصفي الكرة الأرضية و من شكل المدار الإهليلجي، ان مدة الصيف و الربيع معا تساوي 186 يوما في النصف الشمالي و 178 يوما في النصف الجنوبي فإذا أضفنا إلى هذا الاختلاف في مدة هذين الفصلين التفاوت في توزيع البر و البحر بين نصفي الكرة الأرضية، رأينا ان النصف الشمالي يستفيد في الواقع من الحرارة الشمسية أكثر من النصف الجنوبي ، و ان كانت كمية الحرارة التي يتلقاها من الشمس تساوي نظريا ما يتلقاه النصف الجنوبي من حرارة الشمس**. *
*2 **ـ يظهر أيضا أن الأرض تكون في الخريف و الشتاء أقرب إلى الشمس منها في بقية الفصول، مع أن هذين الفصلين هما أقصر الفصول، و يشكلان الفترة الباردة في النصف الشمالي. فاختلاف الفصول في طولها يعوض اختلاف القرب من الشمس أو البعد عنها. و في الحالة الراهنة نشاهد أن كمية الحرارة التي تتلقاها الأرض نظريا في نصفيها في السنة الواحدة تكاد تكون متساوية. *​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## م المصري (9 يونيو 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي على جهودك الطيبة


 
مرور كريم اخي الفاضل


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (11 يونيو 2008)

موضوع راااائع
بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم
وجزاكم الله كل الخير على المجهود


----------



## سعيد جاموس (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انه فعلا جهد طيب وجزاك الله خيرا ! لكن اخي العزيز نسيت ان تكمل معروفك وتقول للناس ان هذا تنظير افتراضي لتفسير واقع حدوث الليل والنهار واختلاف اطوالها !!!!!!!
اذ رغم مرور قرابة 39 سنة على الصعود الى القمر وهبوط ابوللو11 عليه لم تجرؤ لا وكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا ولا مناسفها علماء روسيا باعلان ان عصر التنظير في هذا المجال انتهى والحقية بانت بان الارض فعلا هي التي تدور وليست ثابتة !!!!!! ما السبب في ابقاء ذلك حتى الآن نظرية عائمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت تعلم اخي من واقع علمك انه من المستحيل الصعود الى القمر والهبوط عليه من دون معرفة :
1- من الثابت والمتحرك
2- البعد القيقي للقمر عن الارض
3- سرعة حركة القمر
4- اتجاه حركة القمر
فاذا دخلت مواقع ناسا وغيرها يصعب عليك الحصول على معلومات عملية متكاملة لرحلة ابوللو11 او غيرها من الرحلات!!
اليس هذا غريبا !!!
ولكم تقديري واحترامي !!!


----------



## كيبل (2 أغسطس 2014)

قال الله عز وجل: {وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ} [النمل: 88].


----------

